# Salade Nicoise and a great novel for foodies



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 20, 2014)

I have just finished a novel entitled Bon Appetit by Sandra Byrd. It is the second book in her French Twist trilogy romance and deals with a delightful young lady called "Lexi" who travels from her home in Seattle to take on the rigors of a classic French baking/pastry academy.  The story is wonderfully authentic and the author cleverly inserts several best-loved recipes into her work.

The one I'm going to make is "Salade Nicoise" and will substitute salmon for tuna.  The recipe in the book calls for lightly cooked small new potatoes, smoked salmon, pickled green beans, Nicoise olives, hard-boiled eggs, and champagne dressing.  

It sounds simple and satisfying.  My appeal to you, dear cooks, is if you have made this dish how have you modified or improved on the simple ingredients?  It sounds like a GREAT summer supper with a glass of chilled white wine and some fresh bread.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2014)

It's a lovely meal salad. I use canned tuna and steamed, not pickled, green beans. In addition to your list of ingredients I add black olives, anchovies, and sometimes capers. I use a regular, homemade vinaigrette of olive oil, good vinegar, Dijon mustard, garlic, some fresh herbs, and salt and pepper.


----------

